# Wineador - Waxing Moon style



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

Here's a photo of my new wineador, an Edgestar 28. Ed at Waxing Moon made a solid cherry door and 3 trays for me. I'm very pleased with how it turned out. I especially like the open space between the trays, which allows very good air flow around the trays.










I got it seasoned and filled a couple of weeks ago, and it has been holding humidity perfectly so far, with a pound and a half of Heartfelt beads. I'm optimistic about its performance, but will reserve final judgment until after it's been through a winter.

The one complaint I have is that the drawers fit tightly when they arrived, and I had to do quite a bit of sanding to get them to slide freely.

If you're interested in Ed's trays for the Edgestar 28, here are some technical details:The inner dimensions are 12.5" wide by 11" deep, which means you'd get approximately 32 robustos in each layer, or 24 toros or 16 churchills.

The Edgestar's slots are 1.75" center-to-center, and Ed makes trays that take up 1 slot (1" high, one layer of cigars), 2 slots (2.75" high, 3 layers of cigars), and 3 slots (5.5" high, 6 layers of cigars). The taller trays use space more efficently, but are less convenient, as you have to deal with multiple layers in each tray.

My trays are 2.75"-high (holding 3 layers), I have a mix of sizes, and I don't completely fill my trays, so I figure on getting about 75 sticks per tray.

If you filled an EdgeStar 28 with a dozen 1-slot trays, it would hold about 300 sticks of mixed size. With six 2-slot trays, it would go up to about 450 sticks, and with four 3-slot trays, it would go up to about 600 sticks. If they were 100% robustos, you'd be at about 750 sticks. With 100% coronas, you could probably get close to 1000 sticks, not counting humidification.​In my case, I'm leaving the bottom slot empty, to maximize air flow, and I have three 2-slot trays, leaving room for 6 to 8 boxes, which gives a capacity of around 350, assuming the boxes are, say, 3/4 full.


----------



## chickenriceboo (May 20, 2010)

That's beautiful!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Looks amazing. I love the wood door.


----------



## EARN (Feb 22, 2011)

Wow that looks great. I really like the door.


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

Wow.. Amazing!:bounce:


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

Wow ... great idea and great work as usual by ED! That looks great!!! Make sure to post up more pics when you filler up


----------



## Blacklog_angler (Apr 30, 2010)

Very Nice!


----------



## GeoffbCET (Mar 15, 2011)

That looks beautiful! Is there anything that Ed can't do!?


----------



## K. Corleon (Jul 22, 2010)

Very nice, about how much did the door cost?


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

Could you post a pic with the door open to reveal more of Ed's craftsmanship? It would be appreciated.


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

K. Corleon said:


> Very nice, about how much did the door cost?


Door + 3 trays + shipping was $295.

This is my total cost for the project, since I was originally given a full refund for the Edgestar, but allowed to keep it, since it arrived with a damaged door. It's pretty close to what you'd pay for a new Edgestar plus 3 of Ed's trays, without the custom door.

I'm guessing the door alone would have been around $175, including shipping, but this was a one-off. Ed may have different pricing if he makes it a standard product.

In addition to the above, you have the cost of shipping your original door to Ed, since he uses the glass and seal from it to make his custom door. In my case, I think this was something like $15 to $20.


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

MrMayorga said:


> Could you post a pic with the door open to reveal more of Ed's craftsmanship? It would be appreciated.


Here are a few pics.

Not sure exactly what you'd like to know about Ed's craftsmanship. I consider it to be good, and well within my expectations for the project, though not quite up to the standards of fine furniture. Let me know if you have any specifc questions.


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Great looking winedor. I Love what you have oin those two drawers. Viejos and Brazilias are some of my favorites.


----------



## ShawnBC (Feb 28, 2011)

Gotta love the wood door! Changes the look completely!


----------



## foxracer72 (Nov 23, 2010)

Nicest wineador I've seen yet, congrats


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

aroma said:


> Here are a few pics.
> 
> Not sure exactly what you'd like to know about Ed's craftsmanship. I consider it to be good, and well within my expectations for the project, though not quite up to the standards of fine furniture. Let me know if you have any specifc questions.


No questions. I commissioned Ed to make my 5 trays that fit in the drawer (racks) frames. I recommend him to everyone!


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Looking good!!! love the wood door!!!


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

Just a quick update - It's been at least a month since I got it seasoned, and I haven't yet had to recharge the beads once. This is an encouraging sign, although the real test will be next winter, when the RH plummets.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Very nice, I like the door and how you have the boxes at the top!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

nice looking wineador.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Beautiful...Beautiful door...man, I love it! You got a great deal (though sorry :sorry: for the initial blow of the damage) in the end bro! :dude:


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Need more pictures....


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

Since this thread's been bumped, here's a quick update:

The unit has been in service for about 3.5 months, and it's been performing very well. It's held humidity perfectly, measured by a pair of calibrated Hygroset IIs. IIRC, I've only lightly misted the 1.5 lbs of Heartfelt beads once in 3.5 mos, at a time when I was opening the door and rearranging stuff frequently. Ambient humidity in the room is between 50% and 60% (my dehumidifier kicks in at 60%).

I'm a little puzzled that I haven't had to add more moisture. I think a modest influx of newly-bought sticks must be adding some.

Coop: there are a bunch of pics in the first page of this thread.


----------



## drl (Jul 23, 2011)

Wow, really amazing. Nice!


----------



## l330n (Mar 24, 2011)

Oooooh , love it. Very classy and clean.


----------



## cleanerPA (Jul 3, 2011)

That is a nice humidor! The wood door makes all the difference.


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

A couple of updated pics for The "Take A Pic Of Your Wineador" Thread.

Some additional details:

(1) The edgestar is deep enough to store two cabinets front-to-back. There is another cabinet behind the cabinet of T52s that is visible in the photo.

(2) The white shelf was made from some wire shelving. For instructions, go to this website and scroll down a little past halfway. It's thinner and allows more air flow than a wood shelf and doesn't have the bottle indentations of the shelves that came with the Edgestar.

(3) The hygrometers are magnetically attached to a couple of cheap metal hinges, to prop them up at an angle, to make them easier for me to read from a standing position.

(4) The sack of beads in the lower photo is sitting on a "tip tray" that I got from restaurant supply shop. It's the perfect size and shape and dirt cheap.


----------



## cartey (Jul 28, 2011)

Now that's a role model for all future wineadors.
Gorgeous!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Looks great :thumb:

Especially like that drawer with the AF in it :wink:


----------



## jordanwimb (Aug 5, 2011)

Really nice looking setup.

The door completely changes the feel of the whole unit.


----------



## lamontjb (Dec 11, 2010)

This is awesome... ive decided to go with an edgestar wineador and start off with about three trays. I'm still looking for a place that is willing to ship the cooler to an APO address though...


----------



## ginomontreal (Sep 1, 2011)

Very Nice like to look with the wood door.


----------

